# attention in fresno



## thekuntawman (Feb 3, 2002)

please excuse me for the advertisement

i have a student in fresno california who will begin instructorship program with me. he lives in fresno and will train once a month in scramento. if you are interested to train with him, please email me at thekuntawman@yahoo.com i will offer you a discount to train.

i teach the empty hand art of kuntaw and eskrima weapons fighting. thank you


----------

